# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Рецепты кухни Кришны >  Курсы по ведическому кулинарному искусству в Москве

## -Алексей-

Харе Кришна, друзья!

Кто хочет научиться готовить вкусно и без невежественных продуктов, велкам  :smilies: 
http://www.kulinariya3000.ru/
В конце октября запускаются новые группы!
Вкусных вам блюд =)

С пожеланием счастья,
Алексей

PS. Сам прошёл обучение и теперь хочу помочь учителю в передаче знаний.
Сильный преданный преподаёт, который часто шефповарит на фестивалях, пирах в храмах..

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

сколько стоит? для детей и взрослых?

----------


## -Алексей-

Харе Кришна, Ekanta seva d.d!
Примите мои поклоны.

По оплате.
Судя по тому, что стоимость аренды не изменилась 
(а помещение снимается в центре, практически, с видом на Кремль  :smilies:  )
то и оплата занятия останется, как это было весной - 1500 р.

За детей могу лишь сказать, что был свидетелем групп, в которые ходили
мамочки вместе с детьми. Конечно, за детей ничего дополнительно не доплачивается.
Хотя, они были вполне смышлёные и пробовали участвовать в готовке наравне с остальными.

Доп. информация.
Будет две группы. Одна будет заниматься по субботам, другая по воскресеньям.
По времени - с трёх часов и до часов 7ми-8ми. Смотря сколько будет вопросов, обсуждения.
Так что, можете пока выбрать удобный вам день.
Адрес местопроведения я разместил на сайте в разделе "О курсах".
Что понадобится с собой брать - это сам учитель (или супруга) будут ещё обязательно
всех обзванивать перед началом занятий и всё расскажут и ответят на возможные вопросы.

Всех благ, духовного роста
и приятного обучения!

----------


## Ekanta seva d.d

еще вопрос а как быть например если день пропущен? ну мало ли уехали...он не переносится на другой месяц?

----------


## -Алексей-

Совершенно никаких проблем!
Вы можете наверстать пропущенное занятие либо с группой, которая идёт параллельно 
(например, пропустили в субботу, посетили занятие с воскресной группой), либо с новой группой из следующего набора. 
Кстати, среди новичков, у которых на выходных было первое занятие как раз имеет место аналогичный случай. Один человек приболел,
и один заранее предупреждал, что первую неделю пропустит. 
В любом случае, все подобные моменты можно обговорить с учителем. Он живой, адекватный человек.

----------


## Radha rani

а Вы рассказываете на своих занятиях о тонкостях сочетании специй между собой и с разными блюдами?
Я давно готовлю вегетарианские продукты, но часто проблема в том, как подобрать специи..
единственное знаю, что с далом идет-шамбала, куркума, асафетида и грам-масала, черный перец-для переваривания.
Но также я слышала что шамбалу надо употреблять осторожно. но почему и как-никто пока не объяснил..

----------


## Radha rani

и напишите пожалуйста имя этого вайшнава, который будет обучать.

----------


## Anton N

Зовут его Николай. Зайдите по ссылочке в первом посте, его сайт ожил наконец.
Уровень курсов очень и очень достойный. Мы с женой 2 уровня прошли)

----------


## -Алексей-

Доброго времени суток, Radha rani.
Примите мои поклоны!

Конкретно я, занятия не веду. Мне нравится просто помогать преданному в таком нужном деле.
Однако, я в связи с участием в организации курсов, бываю на многих занятиях других групп (помимо той, с которой я проходил эти курсы два года назад).
По специям, да и вообще по всем возникающим вопросам, Николай отвечает сразу, так сказать не отходя от плиты  :smilies: 
В любом случае, когда мы брались за новую специю, комментировалось - что она собой представляет, в какой очерёдности разжаривается, что у неё с гунами,
какие пропорции на вес/объём и другие сопутствующие вопросы.

По имени. Если вы имели ввиду его инициированное имя, то - Бхадра Чару. 
В принципе, в личном сообщении я вам уже отписал имя, но чтобы вопрос не повторялся у читателей, дублирую тут.
Спасибо за вопросы и
всего наилучшего вам.

PS. Антоу тоже спасибо. За отзыв.

----------


## -Алексей-

*Доброго денька всем посетителям!*
Примите мои поклоны!

Проводится очередной набор будущих поваров в группу начального уровня
в московскую школу ведического кулинарного искусства.

Отточенные рецепты, адаптированные к нашим климатическим и
географическим условиям. С подробными комментариями по созданию
атмосферы благости при готовке.

Территориально - центр.
Несколько уровней обучения. 4-5 часов занятие. По выходным.

Отучившиеся повара приглашаются на мастер-классы с участием 
шеф-поваров серьёзного уровня (которые готовят на фестивалях
на тысячи человек).

Все подробности на _сайте_, указанном в начале.

*Сделайте себе (и близким) новогодний подарок*  :smilies: 

Харе Кришна!

----------


## -Алексей-

> А кто ведет и где?


Приветствую вас, Майа!
При попытке отправить вам личное сообщение, получил слудующую ошибку:
_При отправке были допущены следующие ошибки
Вы не можете отправить сообщение Майа Иванова, поскольку он(а) не разрешил(а) принимать личные сообщения, либо ему(ей) не разрешено это делать._
Поэтому, отвечу вам в самой ветке..

Ведёт занятия Николай Дергунов (духовное имя Бхадра Чару). 
Да, это как раз он на изображении, которое вы прислали позже.

Обучение проходит в классах школы иностранных языков "Держава"
http://state-english.ru/where-us-to-find.html
Самый центр (чтобы всем участникам было удобно добираться), метро Боровицкая.




> он приехал с Украины где вел тоже?


Нет. На Украине он много бывал в связи с участием в проведении фестивалей. 
Знаком со многими тамошними поварами-кулинарами. В частности, с Украины приезжали 
проводить к нам мастер-классы такие преданные, как Рохини-нандана, Сатья..

Всех вам благ!

----------


## -Алексей-

> ======
> 
> курсов много но удачных мало
> на второе занятие мало кто приходит
> без предварительного знакомства мне не советуют


Хочется долго агитировать, но.. мы все взрослые люди и
у каждого своя голова на плечах, чтобы разобраться в своих целях и желаниях.

Я бы не сказал, что курсов по ведической кулинарии много. По крайней мере, в Москве.
Приходите в воскресение, с 3х до 8ми занимается второй уровень.
Посмотрите сколько ходит людей, послушайте их советы.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> Щри Джишну проводил, кажется бесплатно


Как может быть бесплатно, если продукты на приготовление покупаются?

Цена конечно же может варьироваться значительно. В моем городе преданные проводили подобные курсы, стоимость была в 2 раза меньше...но это субъективный фактор...зависит от многих вещей, в том числе и от стоимости аренды помещения.

----------


## -Алексей-

_Шри Джишну проводил, кажется бесплатно_
Шри Джишну - один из самых близких друзей Николая.
Насколько я понимаю, ему вести коммерческую деятельность нельзя, как претенденту на статус брахмана.
Но это так.. моё понимание. Сам очень уважаю Шри Джишну, за его курс по вайшнавскому этикету! Невозможно переоценить, просто супер!

Ни в коей мере не хочу противопоставлять эти кулинарные курсы каким-либо другим.
Чем их больше (в смысле ведических, вегетарианских) тем, имхо, только лучше. Для всего общества.
Помнится, на Ботаническом тоже были в храме (правда, сейчас что-то не нашёл).

Особенность конкретно курсов Николая в том, что он *очень серьёзно* даёт философию.
Может как Торсунов.. только личностно, так как коллектив поменьше. Со схемами, видео-вставками.
В общем,  меня вдохновило помогать ему. Не говоря о том, что он фактически привёл меня в Сознание Кришны.
И это я считаю самым ценным. 
За безценные *знания* разумно заплатить даже дорогую цену.
Так или иначе, в его случае наживы нет. Это основная работа Николая, большая часть доходов которой идёт на
постройку общины в Волгоградской области, и само-собой на поддержание семьи (своей и родителей).
Извиняюсь за подробности. Просто, чтобы не возникало подозрений лишних.

Пользуясь ответом, хочу донести информацию, что новая группа начнёт заниматься уже в это воскресение (11 числа).
Благодарю всех отозвавшихся в теме!

----------


## -Алексей-

Мои поклоны, уважаемые посетители сайта! 

Хочу сообщить, что очередная группа начального уровня 
школы кулинарного искусства "Приготовь своё счастье"
начнёт заниматься *19 февраля*. Занятия будут идти по воскресениям с 15-00. 
Все желающие погрузиться в философию и практику таинства 
приготовления божественной пищи - добро пожаловать! 
Адрес тот же - kulinariya3000.ru 
Пишите, звоните. Не пожалеете потраченного времени и сил. 

*Всего самого наилучшего*!

----------


## -Алексей-

Концепция изменилась  :smilies: 
Старшая группа упросила Николая посвятить им ещё одно занятие.
Поэтому группа начального уровня *начнёт заниматься 26 февраля*.
Харибол!

----------


## -Алексей-

Рад вновь вас приветствовать, дорогие читатели!

Хорошая новость! Готовится к запуску очередная группа начального уровня.
Это будет последняя группа в этом сезоне. Потом, только осенью. Так что,
у вас есть все шансы запрыгнуть в последний вагон отходящего поезда  :mig: 
Все подробности вы обнаружите на сайте, который приводился выше.
В любом случае, по телефону и почте вы всегда сможете получить исчерпывающую информацию.

*Всех вам благ! И вкусных блюд*  :smilies: 

Алексей

----------


## Татьяна Борисовна

Здравствуйте, уважаемые!
А я ходила на курсы «Ведическая кулинария или Домашняя кухня Аюрведы», ооочень понравилось  :smilies: . Потом решила сходить на мастер класс «Хлеб народов мира», но этого оказалось мало... На мастер класс «Ведические сладости программа 1» решила сходить на индивидуальное занятие и взяла свою дочь. На «Ведические сладости программа 2» кроме дочери была уже и подруга  :smilies:  А ведет все эти семинары - Беляева Екатерина(ШАРАНГИ ДЕВИ ДАСИ)     
    Практика вегетарианства 20 лет.
    Проведение мастер-классов по вегетарианскому питанию в кафе-ресторане «В горах».
    Консультации по оздоровительной диетологии.
    Проведение семинаров и лекций по здоровому образу жизни (РАП).
    Участник международной конференции по экотехнологиям и здоровому образу жизни, г.Венгрия.
    Участие в телевизионных передачах в качестве диетолога.
Кроме того, я даже не могу понять , что для меня важнее теплое общение с этой женщиной или приготовление новых блюд  :smilies:

----------


## -Алексей-

Мои поклоны, дорогие посетители!

Как и обещалось в предыдущем моём посте, стартует новая группа начального уровня.
С этого воскресенья (29 апреля) с 15 часов.
Для всех желающих постичь ведическое кулинарное искусство, координаты выше.
Следующий набор только осенью.
Всем вкусного лета  :smilies: 

Харибол!!

----------


## Lesha

Ознакомительное занятие?

----------


## -Алексей-

> Ознакомительное занятие?


Мои поклоны, прабху.
Не совсем понял ваш вопрос. Но если вы подразумеваете, является ли первое занятие ознакомительным, то впринципе его можно рассматривать и так.
По крайней мере, специально для этого Николай не просит сразу предоплаты всего курса, а только первого занятия. Чтобы человек смог прийти и сориентироваться, насколько ему всё это нравится и подходит. 
Всех благ и успехов на кулинарной ниве  :mig:

----------


## Lesha

Ознакомит занятие проводится бесплатно
Джишну вообще все бесплатно

----------


## -Алексей-

> Ознакомит занятие проводится бесплатно
> Джишну вообще все бесплатно


 :smilies: 
Ознакомительное занятие проводилось бесплатно на Goloka Family.
Учитель за свои деньги закупает бхогу, сам оплачивает аренду. 
Дополнительно перекладывать эти расходы на людей, которым нужны знания 
с плеч тех, кому не нужны.. негуманно по меньшей мере.

Джишну - брахмачари. Николай - грихастха. Несколько разный статус.
Семейный человек берёт ответственность за семью (я уж не говорю про родителей)
и должен работать за деньги. Шри Джишну - за пожертвования.
Кстати, если Шри Джишну для вас действительно авторитет, то 
поинтересуйтесь у него, что он вам скажет про Николая (Бхадра Чару).

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Кулинарные курсы должны быть платными, тут даже и думать нечего.

----------


## -Алексей-

> Кулинарные курсы должны быть платными, тут даже и думать нечего.


Имхо, всё зависит от уровня проводимых занятий.
Если человек позиционирует курсы, как основную сферу своей трудовой деятельности, вкладывается в неё материально,
,физически, морально.. Даёт знания, философию, направляющую к Богу.. Это, если осмыслить, дорогого стоит.
Так, я сам прошёл курсы пару лет назад. И понимая, сколь ценны они для людей, помогаю учителю в организации.
А бывает, это просто кулинарные уроки, например, на бхакти-врикше вдобавку ко всему прочему, тогда можно и бесплатно,
если условия позволяют.

----------


## -Алексей-

Харе Кришна, Вайшнавы!
Да и гостям - не болеть!  :smilies: 
25 ноября продолжается раздача вкусных навыков!
Кто не успел в прошлом сезоне или только приобщился
к ведической тематике - велкам!
Напомню лишь адрес сайта со всеми подробностями - 
http://kulinariya3000.ru/

Мои поклоны!

----------


## -Алексей-

Приветствую всех форумчан!

В Новый год с новыми талантами! 
*27 января* стартует очередная группа начального уровня.
Всех желающих научиться готовить по ведическим канонам,
милости просим!!

Желаю вам в Новом году всех материальных и духовных благ!

----------


## -Алексей-

Доброго здравия и времени суток, друзья!

Мы хотим порадовать вас *мастер-классами по ведической кулинарии*,
которые *пройдут 23-24 февраля*.
Если вам интересно со вкусом (в прямом смысле :smilies:  провести праздник
или подготовиться и удивить всех на следующем празднике, то милости 
просим! Все подробности на сайте http://kulinariya3000.ru/
Пользуясь удобным случаем, напомню про *набор очередной группы* 
начального уровня по ведическому кулинарному искусству.
И всех любителей сладкого нектара тоже приглашаем заглянуть на сайт
- *настоящий мёд* это праздник каждый день =) Тем более по таким ценам.

Всех благ,
Алексей

----------


## -Алексей-

Хочу вновь поприветствовать всех единомышленников! Мои поклоны, дорогие вайшнавы!
И пользуясь случаем, поздравить всех в прошедшими и грядущими праздниками! И социальными и духовными!

Незаметно быстро подкрался запуск очередной группы начального уровня.
Всех желающих получить практические навыки и не менее важные теоретические знания приглашаем *3 марта* на первое занятие!

Все подробности обучения пока на старом сайте http://kulinariya3000.ru/
Хотя в ближайшее время запустим новый, современный, отвечающий пожеланиям слушателей курса.
Один важный момент, который ранее не звучал - записываем в группу только после предоплаты первого занятия.

Отличного вам весеннего настроения и здоровья!
Пусть пища будет лекарством, и чтобы лекарства не стали пищей ))

----------


## -Алексей-

*Доброго весеннего денька всем любителям поготовить вкусно и полезно!*

Мы рады организовать для вас очередные мастер-классы, которые пройдут 21 и 28 апреля.

Возглавлять их будет Анна Татаринцева - жена и муза Николая, вдохновительница создания кулинарных курсов "Приготовьте свое счастье" и технолог многих блюд, которые показывает в своей программе Николай. 21 апреля ей будет помогать Евтушенко Настя, которую многие из Вас уже знают  по предыдущему мастер - классу, где она виртуозно  показывала, как испечь бездрожжевой хлеб на закваске. Теперь она покажет торт "Птичье молоко".Занятия пройдут с 15ч до 20ч. в ЭВО клубе "Свои тропки". www.evoklub.ru/contacts/
Адрес проведения: Хамовнический вал д.28.


Итак, *меню на 21е* число:

      Торт "Птичье молоко"
      Картофельные рулетики "Алупатры"
      Салат с рисовой лапшой
      Шоколадный пудинг
      Сок "Весной вегетарианцу"


*Меню на 28е*:

      Суп "Улыбка сыроеда"
      Фаршированные помидоры
      Песочное печенье с шоколадной прослойкой
      Сладости "Подсолнечная халва"
      Фруктово-травяной напиток 

*Стоимость* участия в мастер-классе варьируется. При  внесении оплаты до 18 апреля включительно, стоимость -1500 руб. Если  после 18 или непосредственно на занятии, тогда стоимость - 2000р. Тем , кто не будет оплачивать занятие заранее, рекомендуем позвонить в пятницу или субботу по номеру 8 903 598 56 10, чтобы убедиться, что для Вас есть место.
Желающие посетить мастер-класс 28 могут оплачивать его до 25, тогда занятие также будет стоить 1500р. И после 25 - 2000р.
Это можно сделать по реквизитам, которые приведены на сайте в графе "О курсах".
http://kulinariya3000.ru/index.php?id=3&doc=o_kursakh

По опыту прошлых мастер-классов, количество человек в группе мы будем ограничивать,
чтобы не создавать столпотворение у плиты  :smilies:  Соответственно, если у вас
есть желание посетить мастер-класс, то лучше не рисковать с откладыванием решения.
По всем дополнительным вопросам можно обращаться по телефонам
+7 (916) 429-8873 Николай ,  (903) 598-5610 Анна и почте.

*Всем приятных и незабываемых занятий!*


*PS*. Если возникнет необходимость поделиться информацией о мастер-классах,
то её можно также найти на нашем сайте: http://kulinariya3000.ru/index.php?id=15


И завершим сообщение на сладкой ноте  :smilies: 
У Николая пока ещё в наличии есть и цветочный и подсолнечный мёд - кто соскучился по
настоящему нектару, кому требуется для профилактики, для подарков - обращайтесь!


*Всегда рады послужить*,
_коллектив школы_.

----------


## -Алексей-

*Доброго времени суток, уважаемые посетители!*

Московская школа ведического кулинарного искусства 
"Приготовь своё счастье!" с ноября вновь открыла доступ 
к практическим навыкам вкусных занятий  :smilies: 

К этому сезону была хорошенько переработана программа. Теперь 
имеющиеся знания систематизированы по блокам - быстрый обед,
для сластён, молочные блюда, веганский курс и тд.

Каждый может подобрать интересные ему темы и пройти именно эти
программы без ожидания формирования группы начального уровня,
как это было ранее.

Занятия ведёт Анна Татаринцева (Ананда Лила д.д.) 
Все подробности по меню, месту и времени проведения, ценам и тд. вы можете
почерпнуть на сайте школы: http://kulinariya3000.ru/
Или у неё лично - 8(903)598-5610.

Присоединяйтесь к нашей уютной компании  :friends: 
В Новый Год с новыми талантами!
Джай Шри Кришна!

----------


## -Алексей-

*И вновь всех приветствуем, друзья!*

Московская школа ведического кулинарного искусства
"Приготовь своё счастье!"
приглашает всех желающих на новый курс "Русская кухня". *Начало 15 марта!*
Традиционные рецепты, адаптированные к благостным ведическим принципам!

Территориально - метро Спортивная.
Все подробности на сайте школы *http://kulinariya3000.ru*

Желаем всем счастья!

----------


## -Алексей-

Небольшая поправка.
Место проведения переместилось в район м.Измайловская.
ул. Первомайская д.42
С 11ти часов, будем рады поделиться всеми наработками и новостями!

----------


## -Алексей-

*Добрый день, друзья!*
Добрый день, дорогие последователи ведической культуры и кулинарии вчастности.

От лица Анны и Николая, вас приветствует Алексей, помощник преподавателей
школы ведического кулинарного искусства "Приготовь своё счастье!".

Новый сезон курсов начнётся *15го ноября* с программы "*Быстрый обед*".
Полное расписание четырёх занятий включает 15, 16, 29 и 30 ноября.

Занятия проходят в дружеской семейной обстановке и включают в себя небольшую 
теоретическую часть, совместную готовку, вкушение, запись рецептов и вопросы/ответы. 
Можно пользоваться диктофонами, планшетами и прочими современными гаджетами  :smilies: 

Стоимость курса из 4 занятий при оплате ранее, чем за две недели до начала обучения - 6000 рублей.

Занятия будут проходить по адресу ул. Первомайская д.42

Все подробности по расписанию, наполнению курса, месту проведения размещены
на нашем сайте - http://kulinariya3000.ru

Дополнительные вопросы вы всегда можете уточнить лично:
8(903) 598-5610  и  8(916) 429-8873  Ананда Лила.

Будем рады поделиться с вами и вашими друзьями всеми имеющимися у нас знаниями!
Доброго здоровья и до скорой встречи!

----------


## -Алексей-

И снова, *Здравствуйте*!  :smilies: 

Народ прямо-таки изголодался по занятиям
в душевной благостной атмосфере =) Быстрый обед
пошёл просто на УРА! Спасибо вашему энтузиазму!
Итак, ещё не завершилась одна программа, а на
очереди уже новая! Встречайте: *К Праздничному столу*!
Кто не подготовился к Новому Году? Бегом за парту  :smilies: )
*1 занятие - 13 декабря*.
Анонс программы тут
Адрес тотже. В любом случае, на сайте вся необходимая
информация есть.
Велкам)

----------


## -Алексей-

И снова здравствуйте!
Отличного всем настроения и приятных кулинарных изысков!
Школа ведической кулинарии "*Приготовь свое счастье*" открывает запись на первый в этом году курс "Русская кухня"!

Мы научимся тому, как на основе традиционных и привычных с детства блюд с использованием восточных специй и приправ
можно разнообразить вегетарианский стол. Курс расчитан на людей с разным уровнем кулинарной подготовки.
Плюс, новинка этой программы - домашние заготовки! Полное меню программы можно найти на нашем сайте в разделе:
"Русская кухня".
Все блюда готовятся из простых продуктов, которые практически всегда есть в каждом доме или доступны в ближайшем магазине!

*Старуем 21го февраля*!
Продолжительность каждого занятия:  с 11 до 15 часов.
Адрес: м. Измайловская д.42 кв.241
Стоимость всего курса (4 занятия) при оплате до 20 февраля - 7000 рублей.
Оплата курса на первом занятии - 8000 рублей.
Разовое посещение 1 занятия по вашему выбору - 2000 рублей

На курсах вам также будет предложен мед: цветочный, подсолнечный, гречишный, сотовый и забрус с нашей собственной пасеки
в экологически чистом районе прихопёрья.

Контакты для записи на курсы:  kulinariya3000@yandex.ru , 8 (916) 429-88-73,  8  (903) 598-56-10

Будем рады поделиться с вами всеми имеющимися вкусными знаниями и ответить на ваши вопросы! Пишите и звоните  :smilies: 
P.S.  По поводу оплаты курса "Русская кухня" в настоящий момент для вас есть интересное предложение - приведи с собой поучиться
2х и больше друзей и отзанимайся бесплатно! И даже один ваш друг (подруга) помогут вам сэкономить половину стоимости курса!

Всех вам благ!
*И вкуснейших блюд*  :mig: 
Джай Шри Кришна!

----------


## -Алексей-

Мы рады вновь приветствовать *всех любителей ведической кулинарии*!
Приглашаем вас и ваших друзей на программу "Русская кухня", которая состоится 13, 14, 21 и 22 февраля.

Программу занятий мы составили так, чтобы удовлетворить потребности людей с разным уровнем кулинарной подготовки.

Количество людей в группе -  не больше 8 чел., чтобы каждый участник был максимально вовлечен в процесс приготовления и мог задать любой вопрос по теме занятия. Мы будем учиться тому, как сделать вегетарианский стол разнообразным, на основе традиционных и привычных с детства блюд, как пользоваться восточными специями и приправами. (куркума, асафетида, кориандр и т.д.) А также поделимся кулинарными советами для начинающих (нарезка овощей, виды и способы жарки, работа с тестом..), которые можно и нужно применять для приготовления блюд здорового питания.

Меню курса "Русская кухня"

1 занятие ( 13 февраля ) 
_Борщ со специями и черносливом 
блины "Как у бабули" с яблочной начинкой  ( Масленица приближается!!) 
морс клюквенный
рецепт и способ заготовки маринованных огурцов, которые долго хранятся и "не взрываются"_

2 занятие ( 14 февраля) 
_Пельмени - (с начинкой из нута и овощей)
Уникальные сырники (без яиц!) 
Вишневый компот
рецепт и способ приготовления консервированной кабачковой икры_

3 занятие  (21 февраля )
_пирожки с капустой 
котлеты из нута и капусты - 2 вида (под рыбу и под курицу)
Облепиховый компот
рецепт и способ заготовки маринованных помидоров_

4 занятие  (22 февраля) 
_окрошка  - 2 вида (на йогурте и на самодельном медовом квасе)
картофельный гуляш с адыгейским сыром в томатном соусе
Компот из черной смородины 
рецепт и способ приготовления домашней томатной пасты_

Все блюда готовятся из простых продуктов, которые почти всегда есть в каждом доме или свободно продаются в ближайшем магазине! 
Время проведения каждого занятия:  с 11 до 15 часов!
Адрес: м. Коломенская или Нагатинская, ул. Нагатинская д.15к3 кв 43. Это пешком 15 мин или 4 остановки на 35, 47, 47к, 49 трамваях. Остановка 7-ой троллейбусный парк. 
Стоимость всего курса:  при оплате до 8 февраля -  7000 рублей
                               с 8 по 13 февраля - 7500 рублей.
Оплата курса на первом занятии будет стоить - 8000 рублей.
Разовое посещение 1 занятия (по вашему выбору)  до 8 февраля - 1500 рублей, после 8 февраля - 2000 рублей.
Если одно из блюд, представленных на занятии вы изучали на наших курсах, стоимость занятия до 8 февраля - 1000 рублей.

*На курсах вы сможете приобрести мед цветочный, подсолнечный, гречишный и забрус*.

Контакты для записи на курсы:  kulinariya3000@yandex.ru , 8 (916) 429-88-73,  8  (903) 598-56-10
Если у вас возникли уточняющие вопросы по программе "Русская кухня" или по организации учебного процесса – пишите или звоните! 

P.S.  В настоящий момент при оплате курса "Русская кухня" действует акция - приведи 2 подруг и отзанимайся бесплатно или приведи подругу и отзанимайся за полцены!

----------


## -Алексей-

Добрейшего времени суток, друзья!
Настало время *нового кулинарного сезона*!
*С 3 декабря* стартует наша любимая программа – «*Сладости*»! А значит, если Вам или Вашим друзьям актуально попрактиковаться в ведических блюдах к Новому Году, то Добро пожаловать! Домашняя обстановка, небольшие комфортные группы, доступ каждого к происходящему на плите/печке.. Все Ваши вопросы не останутся без ответов. 
Вы научитесь готовить вегетарианскую выпечку без яиц и изысканные восточные сладости. Это будут десерты на скорую руку и настоящие кулинарные шедевры, требующие времени и мастерства. Наши рецепты удивят Вас своей простотой, а блюда украсят ваше праздничное и повседневное меню!

_1 день (3 декабря)_
Праздничный  пирог с заливкой из суфле
Сладкие шарики из орехов и сухофруктов
Фруктовый салат
Травяной напиток

_2 день (4 декабря)_
Пышный рассыпчатый кекс  с изюмом и орехами
Восточные сладости из нутовой муки "Лада"
Десерт из домашнего сыра и меда
Напиток из чернослива и шиповника

_3 день (10 декабря)_
Воздушное вегетарианское мороженое пломбир
Нежный пирог с яблоками и киви
Бананы в кляре, жареные в масле
 Цитрусовый напиток

_4 день (11 декабря)_
Пончики
Сладости из домашнего сыра в сиропе
Кунжутные сладости
Напиток из грейпфрута

Любое из блюд станет чудесным украшением праздничного стола, а также проявлением Вашего творчества и любви! 

Адрес курсов: 
г. Москва, м. Измайловская, 
ул. Первомайская, д.42, кв.241 (2 этаж)

Время проведения занятий с 11 до 15 часов.

Стоимость курса: Программа Сладости состоит из 4-х занятий
при оплате до 23 ноября .......................................... 7500 рублей
при оплате с 24 ноября по 2 декабря ...................... 8000 рублей
при оплате на первом занятии ..................................................... 8500 рублей
Стоимость любого отдельного занятия.........................................2500 рублей
Стоимость 1 занятия для тех, кто занимался у нас раньше.........2000 рублей


Телефоны для связи: 8 961 073 6612, 8 903 598 5610  Анна
Контакты для записи на курсы: kulinariya3000@yandex.ru
*Замечательных Вам блюд!*

Помимо сладостей ведических, к Вашему столу также предлагоются сладости природные  :smilies:   мед цветочный, подсолнечный, гречишный и забрус. С нашей пасеки.

По мёду Вам поможет Алексей (916)4-475-275 или пишите также на  kulinariya3000@yandex.ru 

*Нектарного Вам Нового года*!

----------

